# How can I decorate out-of-place medicine chest?



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

The first thing that ran into my mind is how strong the hinge(s) on your existing fixture are. Adding tile might make them sag, just to much weight for the hinges to carry. It could be possible to fabricate a whole new front face if you are able to remove the existing face and use a smaller mirror with 1/4" plywood back that you could then glue your tiles to. Another idea is to add a wood "picture" frame to your existing mirror (as long as it does not interfere with the hinge opening the cabinet) and stencil paint a design on that. The wood could be siliconed to the metal and mirror and tacked nailed at the corners into the wood parts only. Make any sense???


----------

